# What front and rear stabilizers and weight for bowhunter freestyle class?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Your stab lengths are fine, maybe slightly short but add a QD and you'll be right there. 
How much weight are you currently running? Short stabs need quite a lot to be effective. 

Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I first adjust for total mass weight of adding 30 OZ approx to my bow. Then with a 10" stab and QD (equals 12") with a 17OZ disc on the front and a 15" side bar (longer bar needs less weight), and 13 OZ on back. I adjust the side bar to get hold level with eyes closed, (open eyes check bubble). Then I start adding weight to rear to see how it effects groups, and go until it starts getting worse, then start taking weight off until I get the best groups. (as you take weight off of the back you may have to readjust angle of side bar to hold level. 

There is an equation to put you in the ball park for front and rear bars. Do a search on here and you will find it. I take front bar length x oz of weight = side bar length times oz of weight (should be close to equal).


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

On my E35 I'm using a 10'' beestinger with 8 ounces out front with a quick disconnect total length 11.5. Out the back I'm running a 12'' beestinger with 12 ounces on the bottom stabilizer hole. I played with the weights and angles until the bow sat level with my eyes closed. You need to play around to find what combination works best for you


----------

